# Visiting a club: would you go without your dog first?



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

If you were going to go visit a club for the first time, would you take your dog or not, and why?


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

First time visiting a sch club in the area for me coming up on Saturday, I'm bringing my dog because I want the socialization from it and a potential eval, but she's 13 weeks old.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I'd take my dog(crated in the vehicle) and bring him out only when I knew it was ok and after learning the rules. 
If I was asked to leave my dog home, then I'd do so....but as long as you have a crate and the temps aren't extreme, always a good thing to have your dog with you!
Where I train barking is an issue, so a dog barking in a crate is discouraged and bark collars are a necessity for some. 
I wouldn't tolerate my dog being noisy, especially if I were visiting a new group/


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

Take the dog but dont be offended if nobody meets her. The shutz I went to only one dog alowed out of crates at a time and I was told the dogs are amped up so not socialization time after training.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Puppies can socialize with the other club members after training is over.
But usually never, ever during a training session...that is for focusing on the handler only.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Ask if you can take your dog.

If you can, take your dog, crate him during training, bring him out when they ask, and have him evaluated.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

I got invited to visit the club in the area, and they told me not to bring my dog for the first visit. If I liked the club, and was still interested, they said then I'd bring my dog the next time to see if he likes it.


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

onyx'girl said:


> Puppies can socialize with the other club members after training is over.
> But usually never, ever during a training session...that is for focusing on the handler only.


Yeah thats exactly what they told me


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I would ask the club what they want you to do. Our club wants to meet your dog and do some testing so we have you bring them. We do require they be crated, stay in that crate except to potty and are leashed when out.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Double check on vaccination policy for the club. Bring a copy, as well. Make sure you have a crate.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

I can understand the 'no meeting after' thing. Grim is just fine before... and there are people out with dogs before... but after? Grim's high as a kite and I even have my wife put away her 'alpha bitch' who likes to push him now and then before we get home. They may play just fine after... but with all that adrenaline, who can say?

Forgot to answer the question, lol! I ask. If I take, I take in a kennel. Grim doesn't bark while in the kennel, but at my current place some bark the whole time. I don't think that's bad, because it's a distraction they need to get used to.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Barking in crate whether it is from excitement or reactivity should be discouraged. It just drains energy that could be placed into the training. And I hate it when I walk by a ride and it explodes in a barkfest. I take wide berths not to set them off, but many dogs just go off when a leaf blows by.
I parked next to someone at a trial (not many parking options) and his 3 dogs were really reactive. I knew the name of two of them so told them to quiet, which worked! And he knew not to park in the traffic area, he was out in the way back, so they wouldn't go off constantly.


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

When I first visited the clubs in my area I went alone because I didn't have Berlin yet. Sunday we are going back to the club, and he is coming with partially to work on training and partly for the "socialization" of being around those circumstances (with everyone ignoring him per my trainer's instructions).

Like everyone else has said, I would ask the club. If you are thinking of competing with your current dog, I would assume many clubs would at least want to evaluate.


----------

